# New addition - I think he's staying



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's pretty. I'm glad he knew who to come to for help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raj*

Raj is just adorable and I'm sure he is very glad to be home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, thank you and your mom for taking such great care of him and giving him a home.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> He's pretty. I'm glad he knew who to come to for help!


I agree! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is a very handsome cat and looks like my past Hobo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He found his best home ever! Thank you all for taking in him in and taking care of his issues!! He scored an awesome home!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like a house cat who's owner passed and the the family did not want the cat and turned him lose rather than be bothered finding a home This happens a lot).Or maybe he just bolted. Someone went through a lot of expense to declaw and remove teeth. So glad you found him because he would have no defence without claws. My son and his girl friend just inherited such a cat after her father passed this weekend. They have a rottie and a pitbull 16 fish tanks( he is a chiclid breeder) and now a cat.......:doh:Good Grief!!!! Good luck :wave:


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is such a sweetheart, and so loving. I cannot imagine ever throwing out one of our animals, let alone being so cruel as to remove every means for defense and survival before doing so. I am sure that he was loved before this; it's just a shame that he ended up on the street. But he's home now


----------

